# What next...



## The Powdered Wig (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll try and make this as brief as possible...

I was born again while attending Plymouth Brethren assembly when I was 18. Looking back, I know that it wasn't as a result of the watered down Gospel they preached, but because of the sermons I listened to online from Reformed preachers. After waffling over Dispensationalism for the last few years, I'm decidedly taking steps away from it and toward Confessional Reformed Christianity. I've remained in the Brethren assembly because there are no reformed churches in my area but have a strong desire to attend seminary and either teach in a university/seminary or pastor a church. Hopefully the Lord will allow me the opportunity to do both, but right now I feel as though I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. Should I stay and attend one of the "more reformed" churches in town? Move and find a reformed church? Head off to seminary and figure it out there?


----------



## PaulCLawton (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello friend,
I sympathize with your situation, I also attended a PB church for quite some time. Rather than stay in the "moderately reformed" PB assembly, I have chosen to travel 45 miles each way on Sundays to the nearest truly Reformed church and plan to move closer to it when possible. My advice is to join a Reformed church - start with the NAPARC website and find the closest one. If at all possible, move.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 17, 2011)

If you're thinking of attending a Reformed seminary, you first ought to become part of a Reformed church. That's where you start to really get to know Reformed church life, can find face-to-face mentors, and can have your sense of calling confirmed by the church. By all means, don't skip this step.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 17, 2011)

The Powdered Wig said:


> I'll try and make this as brief as possible...
> 
> I was born again while attending Plymouth Brethren assembly when I was 18. Looking back, I know that it wasn't as a result of the watered down Gospel they preached, but because of the sermons I listened to online from Reformed preachers. After waffling over Dispensationalism for the last few years, I'm decidedly taking steps away from it and toward Confessional Reformed Christianity. I've remained in the Brethren assembly because there are no reformed churches in my area but have a strong desire to attend seminary and either teach in a university/seminary or pastor a church. Hopefully the Lord will allow me the opportunity to do both, but right now I feel as though I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. Should I stay and attend one of the "more reformed" churches in town? Move and find a reformed church? Head off to seminary and figure it out there?



Make sure to fix your signature so we know your name and info. Click on the link in my signature to see how to do it.


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 18, 2011)

If moving is a possibility, then it is certainly a worthwhile thing to do.


----------

